# Grandkids coming and my Choo Choo won’t run



## Mister Bill (Jan 30, 2014)

My BLI 2-10-2 runs OK with my Digitrax Zephyr, but when I switch to the walk around UT4R, the engine starts out OK and then gradually comes to a halt after running about 10-20 feet. The sound continues to run and the light stays on. Sometimes the light dims, I think, but does not go out. Sometimes it starts again by itself, or if I crack the throttle a degree or two, it will run again for 5 or 10 feet and then slow down and stop again. It never completely loses power but never runs right, either, when in walk-around mode.

My layout is 5 x 20. Each block is about 10 feet in length.

I have cleaned my track and wheels.

Any ideas?

Bill


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

It is possible (and likely) that the loco isn't cleared from the Zephyr from a previous use so that both your throttles are fighting eachother.Make sure the loco is totally erased from the Zephyr's memory before dialing it with the UT4.


----------



## Mister Bill (Jan 30, 2014)

I have been down that road, and I think that part of the problem has been solved, also.

That one had different symptoms. The engine just came to a crashing halt.

Now, it is much more graceful.

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Do you have another loco you can try?

If so, does the same thing happen?


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Try changing the address of the loco by just using the remote throttle then dial it up and run it. That will show ya if its fighting with the roster in the Zepher.


----------



## Mister Bill (Jan 30, 2014)

Right now, that is the only DCC I have. There is one coming in the mail in about two weeks.

Thanks.

I will run it on the power pack until the problem is solved.


Bill


----------

